# Michael Lewin



## Judith

Has anyone come across this pianist? Is he good? Came across him on Twitter and he 's liked some of my posts but not heard him. Wonder what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Has anyone come across this pianist? Is he good? Came across him on Twitter and he 's liked some of my posts but not heard him. Wonder what anyone else thinks?


Hi Judith, I have a Naxos CD with Scarlatti sonatas, well worth listing, not extravagant or anything, safe so to speak.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Hi Judith, I have a Naxos CD with Scarlatti sonatas, well worth listing, not extravagant or anything, safe so to speak.


Thank you for that. Reassuring that he's not another Lang Lang lol!


----------



## Vaneyes

Michael's up against it most of the time, competing with heavy hitters in frequently recorded works. If I was to recommend one album in which he more than holds his own, it would be *L.M.* *Gottschalk *piano music. Centaur sound (rec.1998/9) is marvelous.

If this pleases, then supplement with Steven Mayer on Naxos (rec.2015). Win, win! :tiphat::tiphat:

















Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Moreau_Gottschalk


----------

